# Great Bushing Set with Improved Case



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow $20, that seems like a good price. I have a Freud set and I wish it had the same pros that this set does, especially the 1/4 bushing depth. I seldom use mine because the larger the diameter the longer the bushing. I also like that they have moulded the size right into the case. A nice addition IMHO.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the 1/4" depth. I always grind my PorterCables down to 1/4". These would eliminate that hassle.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, that was one of the things that turned me off of the PC and other brands with longer barrels.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good news …thanks for sharing the info : )


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Good review. I have a set of these recently purchased, although unused. I am looking forward to using them soon.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review. I love my set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip ;-)


----------

